# Coding flap after amputation. Help!!



## KFLYNN70 (Jul 19, 2011)

I billed this incorrectly as 26952, should of just billed closure and debridement.  i would bill 14040 and 11044, would i bill for a closure also?  please help as how you would bill


Procedure: Volar Advancement Flap Left Index
Anesthesia: Straight Local

Indication: The patient suffered an amputation of the tip of her left idex when it was caught in a safe earlier today.

Description of Procedure: After identification of the patient and marking the surgical site, a digital block was administered to the left index. The patient was placed in the supine position on the OR table and the left hand prepped and draped. A tourniquet was applied to the left index and a volar flap was raised after gentle debridement and irrigation of the wound. A small amout of P3 was debrided to allow for tension free closure. The volar flap septations were released from P3 via gentle blunt dissection. The volar flap was now contoured and advanced distally andvolarly toward the distal end of the finger as the DIPJ was flexed 20 degrees. The wound edges were then approximated with interrupted 4-0 Nylon sutures. The wound edges were now well approximated without undue tension. Steri Strips and a sterile gently compressive dressing were applied and the tourniquet released. The patient was taken to recovery in stable condition.


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Jul 19, 2011)

I would look at code 14040


----------

